# Trying to ID old Craftsman



## phil_n (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi all.

Does anyone have any idea what this is?

(This is not my ad but mine looks pretty much the same and this is the only picture I could find on the internet.)

http://http://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowb...er/1034787606?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

It has a gearbox with one forward and one reverse gear and it looks like a centrifugal clutch on the motor. It's a Tecumseh HS50-67283K motor.

The Sears ID sticker on the back of the machine is mutilated and unreadable.

TIA


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Model*

Phil

The link doesn't work but based on the reference to single speed and a centrifugal clutch, I have seen pictures of one before. The one I saw was black and yellow from what I remember.

I don't know the model on it but I believe it's from the 50's era. May have been made by AMF. Big issue with a machine that age would be parts availability.

Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I fixed the link.

old single stage snowblower | snowblowers | Saskatoon | Kijiji


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

I have no idea what that one is, it's definitely not the one I saw. In fact the color looks like either an old Ford or Bolen (not sure which).

Sorry.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The ad that you posted says Craftsman?
You say the Sears tag and ID # is messed up?

I would guess it is an old Craftsman?

I think I just saw one on the internet somewhere while I was searching.

I will go and see if I can find a picture.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I believe this is an old Craftsman it is on Craigslist pictured with a bunch of others for sale. He doesn't say much, just "For Sale".
What a salesman.
Click for a larger picture,


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

On second thought that one I pictured could be a Lambert, looks just like the one on this site,
The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase


----------



## phil_n (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone so far. I'll try and get a picture of it and the name plate posted tomorrow.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good plan. It's easier to guess what it is if we are actually looking at the machine you want to know about vs one that _"looks pretty much the same"_.


----------



## phil_n (Nov 26, 2014)

No pics today - it's -11 (12F), snowing and windy, and we just moved and I can't find my camera.


----------



## phil_n (Nov 26, 2014)

I managed to decipher the model number after putting on my glasses and moving around to get the best light angles - its a C944-52338.

Also the other one that we have that has no ID label at all turns out to be a C950-521500.

Unfortunately, so far that has been no help because no I can't find any manuals on line for them.

Anybody have any idea where I can look? Sears parts direct says they don't exist, I guess because they're Canadian.

Thanks again.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I tried it both ways but is the actual number on the machines C944"." instead of "-" 

I'm sure it seems picky but when searching on line some search engines and parts sights don't see the "." and the "-" the same way.


----------



## phil_n (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for trying. I've run across that too - there is definitely some sort of space between the two sets of numbers but it's near impossible to tell exactly what it is. I have discovered that the C is for Canada (sounds like Sesame Street) and the 944 is supposed to designate the company that actually made the thing and appears to refer to Husqvarna but there doesn't seem to be anything on their site about it.

Maybe the helpful folks at Sears will be able to find something.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think that it is extremely unhelpful to all of our neighbors up north, that any machine is as difficult, as this is to find parts. You would think, that in a country that that is prone to snow that a manufacture would more supportive in having what we do, available. This point of support, is a very salable point to any owner, new or used. This in part, may explain why some brands maintain their value better, then others and in which country.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't remember where I came across it but that "C" threw me the first time and then I found out it stood for Canada and that the model numbers in Canada aren't the same as the ones down here.
I have heard that Sears Canada isn't nearly as helpful as the US version and searspartsdirect. I don't know if anyone has tried but if you don't get the help you need from Sears Canada you might try Searspartsdirect, nothing to lose.

My cheat sheet does list 944 as Husqvarna and 950 as Laser.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I have heard that Sears Canada isn't nearly as helpful as the US version and searspartsdirect.


Interesting, because I have heard the exact opposite!
that US Sears is useless for customer support, while Sears Canada seems to be a very different operation and is much more helpful when it comes to outdoor power equipment...and also that Sears Canada has completely different Craftsman brand snowblowers than US sears, and the Canada models are much better..(that one is probably actually true! 

As for the service, the truth is probably:
Some US Sears stores are great with customer service, some are bad.
Some Canada Sears stores are great with customer service, some are bad.

Scot


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

From what I've seen, from trying to help folks here, is that trying to research Sears things online for folks up north is a more difficult, then here. They may be better in person or on the phone, but in this day and age that seems inexcusable. Those diagrams and parts lists exist, why not make them public?


----------



## phil_n (Nov 26, 2014)

I pass the Sears store here a couple of times a week usually. I'll go in and see where I get. Will keep you posted.

We've got a whacking great pile of snow outside, a hundred foot drive and both Craftsman blowers are down. (We got both of them used in the last three weeks, neither running at the time sooo..... I guess buyer beware!)

The shovels are still working though .


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> As for the service, the truth is probably:
> Some US Sears stores are great with customer service, some are bad.
> Some Canada Sears stores are great with customer service, some are bad.


I think you're right on that one.
Plus it can often be the manner in which one asks that either gets someone to help you if they can or possibly choose not to even though they could


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I don't remember where I came across it but that "C" threw me the first time and then I found out it stood for Canada and that the model numbers in Canada aren't the same as the ones down here.
> I have heard that Sears Canada isn't nearly as helpful as the US version and searspartsdirect. I don't know if anyone has tried but if you don't get the help you need from Sears Canada you might try Searspartsdirect, nothing to lose.
> 
> My cheat sheet does list 944 as Husqvarna and 950 as Laser.


I have a few C950 units and they are same as murray/noma units of the same era. USA searsparstdirect will show a few c950 if you put in that much of model number in a search. At home I have a bookmark to some more C models but all are c944 I think. Mostly mowers , not blowers.


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=6A3784F3AE6FF28D&id=6A3784F3AE6FF28D!138
is the link. Probably only has c944 because it was provided by a husqvarna distributor.


----------

